# alternative to wheel woolies



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

anything out there a bit cheaper ?


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

a sock on a stick


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

cmillsjoe said:


> a sock on a stick


Cheers mate, I've just spat my coffee over my iPad laughing at that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

cmillsjoe said:


> a sock on a stick


Stuff with cotton wall 

no tired it but hey ho haha


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

samm said:


> Cheers mate, I've just spat my coffee over my iPad laughing at that.


You have to admit, thinking about it, it could work quite well.....


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Didnt someone cut up a fur coat to make some?


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

One of those cheap ass noodle mitts attached to any long wheel brush, like the long valetpro one?
That's what I was thinking of, but then I bought a wheel woolie :lol:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

A sponge glued to a stick


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

A small badger on a stick.......


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Don't do what I did and buy the "Kent" microfibre wheel brush.

It's too thick to get inbetween the disc and rim, and when it does go in, it sheds all the fibres over the disc.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Halfords do a noodle on a stick. Basically a long, thin noodle mitt that covers a foam finger and plastic handle. Noodle comes off for cleaning

Bought one the other week and it is surprisingly good. Cleans well and doesn't get me covered in back spray that I used to get from bristle brushes


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

That's it. Has a meshed/textured back that you can use with a bit of pressure to get and stubborn bits off


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the original wheel woolies and the new ones thats still sealed despite having them i still tend to reach for the valet pro one....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171238


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Toilet brushes are cheap enough. Can't stress how much time you will save with wheel woolies though you won't regret it.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

ive recently bought a set of woolies from the DW group buy after a ling while using other cheaper brushes not wanting to spend the money on something that looked so simple in design. 

but sadly i was wrong as they are so much better at cleaning wheels that the other brushes i had before as they hold more water, rinse easier, dont lint at all even after use in tight wheel arches. the small woolie is great between calipers or grills but i do wish the midium brush for the inside of the wheel was a bit more plush...

woolies, a captain crevice mitt and bucket of Gwash makes wheels a joy to clean.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

If you have sealed wheels though, I find that the bristle style brushes don't hold water very well at all, which is fine when using a wheel cleaner, but there's no need with sealed wheels. So with a shampoo bucket the WW's are like wash mitts and soak up the shampoo from the bucket making them perfect, like that halfords one would be too


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Giant cotton wool buds for disposable woolies


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

^^^
I did go with a mini-wool paint roller and a toothbrush...

Made me smile...I did try !

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/album.php?albumid=800&pictureid=6972

Have fun, John Tht.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Jdudley90 said:


> Toilet brushes are cheap enough. Can't stress how much time you will save with wheel woolies though you won't regret it.


That just sounds like what Cueball would shout out :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> ive recently bought a set of woolies from the DW group buy after a ling while using other cheaper brushes not wanting to spend the money on something that looked so simple in design.
> 
> but sadly i was wrong as they are so much better at cleaning wheels that the other brushes i had before as they hold more water, rinse easier, dont lint at all even after use in tight wheel arches. the small woolie is great between calipers or grills but i do wish the midium brush for the inside of the wheel was a bit more plush...


I agree. It took me ages to summon enough courage to spend £40 on brushes but now I'm glad I did. The large one is pretty much useless on my wheels (19" BMW M Sports) but the medium one reaches right to the back of the rims and the small one fits between the double spokes perfectly. Highly recommended and well worth the money :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

james_death said:


> Didnt someone cut up a fur coat to make some?


That would prob be cheaper lol


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICROFIBR...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2a16889525

I just ordered one of these,dunno what it'll be like,worth the risk for a fiver tho
:thumb:
Mike


----------



## Ipo (Jul 9, 2013)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> ive recently bought a set of woolies from the DW group buy after a ling while using other cheaper brushes not wanting to spend the money on something that looked so simple in design.
> 
> but sadly i was wrong as they are so much better at cleaning wheels that the other brushes i had before as they hold more water, rinse easier, dont lint at all even after use in tight wheel arches. the small woolie is great between calipers or grills but i do wish the midium brush for the inside of the wheel was a bit more plush...
> 
> woolies, a captain crevice mitt and bucket of Gwash makes wheels a joy to clean.


Quick question mate. Do you have the thread for the group buy? Thanks


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anybody used one of these badboys before??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alloy-whe...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item19df71fb9c

Mike


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

mike41 said:


> Anybody used one of these badboys before??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alloy-whe...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item19df71fb9c
> 
> Mike


No, but it looks rubbish.

Is it just a foam pad on the end of a hose gun? If so it'll only be any good on flat areas of wheels and will probably not touch anything in contours

Plus the design of it means you'll have to sit on the floor or crouch with your arms in a really awkward position to get it at a right angle to your wheel face


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep thats what I was thinking too......not me bidding on it by the way :thumb:
Mike


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

don't bother looking for an alternative... bite the bullet and just buy them 

I tried loads of different brushes EZ etc then purchased the woollies and sold all the others...

by far the best bit of fluff on a stick you can buy for £40


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Just got a Noodle wheel brush from Halfrauds...it's soft got a bit of flex in the handle, and has the nylon bug mesh remover on the underside. Not tested as yet...so can't say how it performed!

I've just bought a new car & the wheels are 5 spokes...so this is ideal as there's no tight spots!!

Nige


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Drum stick up a cats ****


----------



## fixedwheel (May 14, 2012)

How are you going to remove all the blood? And it'll be yours, not the cats!!!


----------

